# Sticky  Info on Flying w/snowboards as Checked Baggage



## Triple8Sol

I'm constantly flying, and during Winter I take my snowboard gear along when I can. I compiled a list of the fees & restrictions for checking your snowboard in as baggage on domestic flights, for the major US airlines. It's definitely something to take into consideration when you're searching for the cheapest flights. Keep in mind that sometimes this sporting equipment will exceed the airline's max size and/or weight, so they _may_ charge you an additional fee for that.

By the way, if you're searching for flights/hotels, Kayak is the way to go. I find it to be the best since it searches all the airlines (except Southwest) and many of the travel sites too, then sends you straight to their site to buy the ticket, without charging any fees whatsoever.

All info. is taken directly from each airlines' site, but let me know if there are any discrepancies, or if any of their pricing/policies have changed. Hope this helps!

*Airlines have merged and prices have changed, so I've updated the table today (10/30/12):*


----------



## roremc

AC will do it for free and I think if you fly international UA will also give it to you for free.


----------



## c_mack9

thank you. i have a suggsetion though, could you also all an extra column to the graph? one that has the price for the second check bag? im flying for the first time with my board through american airlines and im still confused about the extra cost of checking the snowboard bag as the second bag. there is 4 of us going, i think we have decided to put all 4 boards in one bag to avoid all of us paying the additional costs. good thread though, thank again.


----------



## john doe

If I'm reading that chart right it would mean that almost any snowboard brought on Southwest would get an extra charge. Do I have that right? My board bag would come to about 64x12x6.


----------



## Rieber

I flew out of Chicago O'hare to Burlington, Vermont this year via US Airways with a bag length of 181 so just under 72 inches. I also did an online baggage check 12 hours before my flight and saved $5 at the ticket lines.


----------



## david_z

john doe said:


> If I'm reading that chart right it would mean that almost any snowboard brought on Southwest would get an extra charge. Do I have that right? My board bag would come to about 64x12x6.


I've flown on Southwest a number of times (more on why I usually fly Southwest on my snowboard trips) with a snowboard and have never been charged an overweight/oversize fee for portage of my board bag, which usually also contains my boots, pants, jacket, etc. My board is 163cm and the bag is 165 (65") so it definitely exceeds the stated limit.

Southwest also charges $0 for _second_ checked bag.

I've found they consistently have the lowest fares, especially when the baggage fees are taken in to consideration, and since they fly to Reno/Tahoe, Denver, Salt Lake City, L.A., Seattle/Tacoma and Portland, they can get you to pretty much any of the big resorts.

They don't charge ridiculous rates for one-way flights, either. NWA/Delta charges the same price for a one-way flight as they do for a round-trip. THis means you could fly in to SLC/Park City for a few days, hop on the Greyhound bus line to Denver and hit up Breck for a few more days, and fly home from Denver, at a very reasonable price.

Additionally, they have $0 fee for changing your flight, so if you decide to shorten/lengthen your trip, or to change the dates altogether, all you have to pay is the difference in fare (they will credit you if the new fare is lower - which can also be used to re-book the _same_ dates at a lower fare if one becomes available!). I think NWA/Delta charges $150 for a change.


----------



## Jeklund

I know from personal experience from flying with WestJet last year that they allow you to use a snowboard bag as one of the two pieces of luggage you can take for free. They will waive the oversize fee on the bag for you but if your bag is overweight or is an additional piece of luggage (on top of your first two free checked bags) you will have to pay a fee just like you would with a regular bag. Overall it worked out great and i had no problems at all flying with my bag.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I know there are other domestic airlines that I didn't list. The list I compiled is just of the ones that pop up in my searches usually. Also, America West is US Airways, NWA is Delta, and Horizon is Alaska.


----------



## Mosquitobug

I fly Southwest quite a bit, too, and Ive never been charged for a snowboard at all. I always make sure to have a $fiver in my hand, and to start chatting the curbside bag guy right away. I find this keeps my bags from ever hitting the scales at all! I know these guys dont always give the customer service to deserve any tip, but it helps my comfort level and is far cheaper than any overweight charges.

Im not the biggest fan of Southwest's seating style, but their cost, ease of use/flight changes make it way worthwhile. And they are closer to me in Dallas than all the other airlines at the 'big' airport.


----------



## bakesale

Protip: When travelling in Canada make sure your board bag is easily accessible by security as it's their favourite place to check for bomb residue in my experience. I know in the US most airports don't have this technology but even small regional airports in Canada use it. So when I mean easily accessible, keep your lock keys handy and don't overstuff the bag, don't use a carbon based wax.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Everytime I've checked a board bag since 9/11, as well as friends, TSA has opened it up for inspection. They leave you a little paper tag inside to let you know they did so. Not a big deal so far, since everything has been in the same place I put it originally.

Locking your checked luggage is pointless imo. If you use a random lock, they'll just break it to get inside. Even if you use a TSA approved lock, from what I've heard, they usually don't know or care and end up breaking it anyways.

As far as the accuracy of my list, feel free to let me know if anything is incorrect, but make sure you know what you're talking about. I updated all the info. the day I posted it up, so it's current.


----------



## c_mack9

is it a good or bad idea to put 4 snowboards in 1 bag to save the fees of checking extra bags?


----------



## Mosquitobug

I think its a good idea as long as a) you secure them so that they dont bash each other apart, and b) you have plenty of room in other luggage for bindings, boots, etc.

The last 2 posts remind me of 2 things: 

1. TSA will be going through your bag. Keep all small items secured together in small bags or otherwise contained. I stuff my goggles into my boots, my gloves into my bindings, and my wax kit + tools all go into a zipped bag. You dont want something to fall out and not make it back in. Regardless of blame, this can be a huge inconvenience.

2. I keep the big flat boxes that my snowboards are shipped in when I buy them. I cut each end off, about 18" from the end. I slip these over the tip and tail of my board before strapping it down in the bag. This protects the ends of course, but also helps to keep the board from sliding around longways or sideways.


EDIT - one last thing, I wrap my jacket around my helmet to try to protect it from any hits during transport.


----------



## david_z

c_mack9 said:


> is it a good or bad idea to put 4 snowboards in 1 bag to save the fees of checking extra bags?


Yes and no. You're going to have to worry about weight restrictions. Even if you only check one bag, they'll charge you extra if it exceeds a certain weight. I think the limit is 50 lbs per bag on most airlines.


----------



## yusoweird

I just flew continental. On my way to the slope, I was charged regular bag price. On my way back home, I was charged $100 for oversized bag. I think it is stupid since there was another guy that had golf club bag about twice my size and he didn't get charged oversized bag. The person at the counter said that I am only suppose to have snowboard, binding, boots. If I even put a pencil in the bag, it will be charged oversized bag because it is not COMPLETELY snowboarding equipment. WTF~! I had helmet, impact shorts, wrist guard, knee pads, which added few lbs and practically no size. They don't considered those item as equipments. I am already disputing this right now. My bag only weighted 37lbs. I think their rules are unfair and I have never encountered this problem before, even with continental. Southwest and Delta is always great.

So basicly if my bag was 49.9lbs but with only snowboard equipment in it. it would be considered a regular bag??? that's kind of retarded because my bag would be the same size but weighted more... why do they really care what else is in my bag as long as I meet the 50lbs requirement?


----------



## david_z

yusoweird said:


> I just flew continental. On my way to the slope, I was charged regular bag price. On my way back home, I was charged $100 for oversized bag. I think it is stupid since there was another guy that had golf club bag about twice my size and he didn't get charged oversized bag. The person at the counter said that I am only suppose to have snowboard, binding, boots. If I even put a pencil in the bag, it will be charged oversized bag because it is not COMPLETELY snowboarding equipment. WTF~! I had helmet, impact shorts, wrist guard, knee pads, which added few lbs and practically no size. They don't considered those item as equipments. I am already disputing this right now. My bag only weighted 37lbs. I think their rules are unfair and I have never encountered this problem before, even with continental. Southwest and Delta is always great.
> 
> So basicly if my bag was 49.9lbs but with only snowboard equipment in it. it would be considered a regular bag??? that's kind of retarded because my bag would be the same size but weighted more... why do they really care what else is in my bag as long as I meet the 50lbs requirement?


Sons of bitches they are! Seems ridonculously petty of them, good luck with your dispute.


----------



## Reede

Sounds like you got a stupid person behind the counter.

Every time I am dealing with weight limits it depends on how serious the person behind the counter is, 90% of the time they will let it slide if you are slightly over but there are some people that will pin you for it every time.


----------



## yusoweird

Ok, I've been calling continental to dispute my charge and all they did was play the phone game of transferring me to other people. 4 Hours on the phone and end up with nothing. No one seems to know anything about baggage refunds. The refund department claims they can only refund tickets and not baggage? It is total BS. I can't believe they are doing this.

If you are thinking about traveling continental, think again. Not only was I over charged, I was double charged. I already paid $15 my 1st check in bag online, then again $100 at the counter and it will not be refunded.

Looks like Southwest and Delta (maybe other airlines) will be my only traveling airline for future snowboarding trips.


----------



## Mosquitobug

Maybe deny the credit card charge through the card company ? :dunno:

Id be pissed too!


----------



## romaniaK

I bought a board from Austria and I will be returning to the US soon .... I already have two huge suitcases that I will be checking in ... do they accept boards as the 3rd bag? Im not worried about price, I just dont know if they accept the 3 bags on international flights. Anybody done this before?


----------



## david_z

they usually give you two checked bags for free on international flights. third is going to be extra no matter what...


----------



## Guest

david_z said:


> I've flown on Southwest a number of times (more on why I usually fly Southwest on my snowboard trips) with a snowboard and have never been charged an overweight/oversize fee for portage of my board bag, which usually also contains my boots, pants, jacket, etc. My board is 163cm and the bag is 165 (65") so it definitely exceeds the stated limit.
> 
> Southwest also charges $0 for _second_ checked bag.
> 
> I've found they consistently have the lowest fares, especially when the baggage fees are taken in to consideration, and since they fly to Reno/Tahoe, Denver, Salt Lake City, L.A., Seattle/Tacoma and Portland, they can get you to pretty much any of the big resorts.
> 
> They don't charge ridiculous rates for one-way flights, either. NWA/Delta charges the same price for a one-way flight as they do for a round-trip. THis means you could fly in to SLC/Park City for a few days, hop on the Greyhound bus line to Denver and hit up Breck for a few more days, and fly home from Denver, at a very reasonable price.
> 
> Additionally, they have $0 fee for changing your flight, so if you decide to shorten/lengthen your trip, or to change the dates altogether, all you have to pay is the difference in fare (they will credit you if the new fare is lower - which can also be used to re-book the _same_ dates at a lower fare if one becomes available!). I think NWA/Delta charges $150 for a change.


All the things he has said about Southwest, Westjet (Canadian version) is the same. 1 of your checked bags can be a board bag with no extra fee for oversized luggage. If your weight goes over than you need to pay. Mount Washington tomorrow!


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

man, I hate checking my boards on the plane when Im traveling, Since we always put 2 or 3 boards in one bag, the weight and size made the fee around $50 - $75 split 2 or 3 ways is ok, but still. prices were probably high b/c we fly the cheapest flights and airlines so they make up by raping you on baggage prices. But thats over and done with, after me and my girl went to cali for a wedding and jetblue lost her bag and she had no cloth for the wedding or even walking around except the cloths she was in and wearing my basketball shorts and big ass T's, that was the last time we would check anything. How much would that suck if you got to your destination and and they lost your board boots all your boarding cloths. You'd be fucked. So now I ship all my stuff in advance right to the hotel, I travel with a little bookbag and when I get to the hotel there is all my boarding stuff waiting for me. It usually would be around the same price as the ones I stated earlier but I have a friend who works for a shipping company so I get it shipped for the price of...........FREE. So Im good to go.


----------



## david_z

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> How much would that suck if you got to your destination and and they lost your board boots all your boarding cloths. You'd be fucked.


Yep, you'd be getting the poop end of the butt-ram stick for sure. 

I'm always scared about that, but so far I've been lucky. Once NWA lost my luggage en route to Europe (it arrived at my hotel the next morning) but that's it so far. It's not just the board because you can always rent one of those, but it's the boots, bindings, soft goods, gloves, helmet, etc. And almost all of that stuff ends up in my board bag.



NYinfamous2k2 said:


> So now I ship all my stuff in advance right to the hotel, I travel with a little bookbag and when I get to the hotel there is all my boarding stuff waiting for me. It usually would be around the same price as the ones I stated earlier but I have a friend who works for a shipping company so I get it shipped for the price of...........FREE. So Im good to go.


Perfecto. I need more friends like that.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

david_z said:


> . It's not just the board because you can always rent one of those, but it's the boots, bindings, soft goods, gloves, helmet, etc. And almost all of that stuff ends up in my board bag..


EXACTLLLYYYY, and Im not spending all this money to waste boarding days sitting and waiting for my bag to be found days later.


----------



## yusoweird

I just received a responds from continental.

> Thank you for contacting Continental Airlines. We appreciate the opportunity to respond.
>
> Our airport ticket counter staff is given the task of ensuring our customers are following our baggage policies. I regret you felt you were charged inappropriately for the excess weight of your checked bag. See Continental.Com > Travel Information > Baggage Information > Sports Equipment. The information is as follow:
>
> Continental accepts one item of ski equipment per customer as checked baggage. Ski equipment must be securely encased in a suitable container. An item of ski equipment consists of:
> 1 pair water skis or 1 water ski bag containing 2 pairs of skis
> 1 snowboard or 1 snowboard bag containing 2 snowboards
> up to 2 pair of snow skis and associated equipment in 1 bag and 1 ski boot bag. (Note: If ski boot bag contains other items in addition to or in place of boots, it will be subject to applicable baggage fees or excess baggage fees.
> If applicable, the first or second bag fee applies to ski equipment.
> Ski equipment in addition to the baggage allowance will be assessed at the excess baggage charge applicable in the market for a single piece.
> Ski or boot bags weighing over 50lbs (23kg) that contain other items in addition to or in place of appropriate ski equipment will be subject to the applicable overweight fee.
> Ski bags measuring over 62 linear inches (157 cm) that contain other items in addition to or in place of ski equipment will be subject to the applicable oversize charge.
>
> According to Lubbock, your snowboard bag was charged the excess fee because it contained other items. It is our practice that baggage discrepancies are settled at the airport when the discussion is happening with viewing access to the baggage for proper assessment. In the future, if you feel an agent is incorrectly charging you for overweight or excess baggage, please feel free to ask for a supervisor. They will be happy to ensure you are being charged the correct amount for your baggage.
>
> Thank you for reporting you experience. I have included it in a report that is distributed to senior management. We appreciate your feedback and flying with us. We look forward to serving you on a flight in the future.



So yea guys, if you have an extra piece of hair in the bag, it will be an oversize bag. Which is $100 extra. I hope no one else have to encounter this problem.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Moral here, don't fly Continental! I've flown w/my board bag on Alaska/Horizon countless times, and also United and Soutwest recently. Packed in the bag, aside from snowboard gear, I've also had bottles of wine, DVDs, my toiletries bag, and a weekend's worth of street clothes/shoes/etc... If it's within the dimensions and weight limitations, it just seems ridiculous that it matters.


----------



## Mosquitobug

Insult to injury ? Continental and Delta announce baggage rate hike.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TRAVEL/01/12/delta.baggage.fees/index.html

More reasons to stick with Southwest!


----------



## david_z

yep. southwest is the only way to fly for me out of Detroit. They go everywhere and cheap.


----------



## T.J.

if you dont want to lose your stuff on your trip pack a gun...seriously.

Secure your checked bags -- fly with a gun - Boing Boing


----------



## JonesyMalone

*misplaced baggage once*

Last april I flew into vail for some spring skiing. No oversized bag fee in spite of stuffing my snow jacket, pants, socks, gloves into my board bag... Got to the airport- they lost it. LUCKILY my friends live out there, I took a day to demo a custom X from a shop, and borrowed a friend's board (rented some boots). Had to borrow pants/jacket which were all too big. Major suck. Only thing I had of my own was my helmet and goggles that I brought carry-on (and some barhopping clothes).

Now I'm kinda paranoid about checking all of my stuff together in one bag- but not much really you can do about that!


----------



## Magnum626

T.J. said:


> if you dont want to lose your stuff on your trip pack a gun...seriously.
> 
> Secure your checked bags -- fly with a gun - Boing Boing


So how much is a starter pistol now a days? Seems like a plan....hopefully it doesn't put my baggage over the weight requirements.. :laugh:


----------



## yusoweird

Found this 880 .22 Caliber Blank / Starter Pistol for Dog Training. $24.95.


----------



## Triple8Sol

yusoweird said:


> Found this 880 .22 Caliber Blank / Starter Pistol for Dog Training. $24.95.


Or this one: Kimar 302 Automatic .22 Starter Pistol $19.91


----------



## kysnowboarder

Anybody heard of a company that handles gear shipping? When I booked my trip the other day the booking agent mentioned it. I was thinking about just having my gear shipped to my destination so I don't have to worry about the airline losing it.

Has anybody done it this way, anybody know who the company is?


----------



## Guest

I took my board with me on SW and didnt get a fee. The board is a 166. It might have had something to do with an entire lacrosse team checking their bags infront of me so the lady felt bad for me and didnt even measure, but none the less, it was free


----------



## that_guy

I try to pack as lightly as possible. One board, one pair of boots, helmet/goggles/clothes. I just don't really see the point in packing extra boards etc., my quiver is one board total.

In all my travels, I have never approached 50 lbs on the bag, it tends to weigh in around 30-35 lbs max. Also, having a airline gold card helps with the fees, I'm lucky to have one of those Star Alliance gold cards and my luggage goes free. I also carry on a backpack with most of my ski clothes, base layers, etc., so I have something to wear in case my board doesn't arrive.

In terms of lost / delayed luggage, I've had one very bad incident with US Airways (in the summer, though), and my board, if it doesn't show up at the baggage claim, is always there the next day.


----------



## TranceAddictFoX

T.J. said:


> if you dont want to lose your stuff on your trip pack a gun...seriously.
> 
> Secure your checked bags -- fly with a gun - Boing Boing


I just started boarding this season and, while I don't foresee myself traveling this year, I plan to do some traveling next season and I hadn't thought of any of this. Great thread and thanks for posting Triple8Sol. Also thanks T.J. for the starter gun idea. That's genius.


----------



## Guest

Yeah I flew with southwest with my board. No fees. Snowboards are exempt from the oversized fee so it doesnt matter how long they are. Stuffed boots/clothes with no problems.


----------



## Snowfox

Had a pretty good experience with United. Double packed a Dakine bag with my Ride Control 162 and Atomic Radon 164, both with bindings on them.
Didn't lose anything on the way there, although one member of the party managed to lose his ski boots on the way back (got put on the flight after ours, so no biggie). 

You'd expect this from a company that has a major hub in Denver though...


----------



## Tom Zarebczan

Have a trip in February through continental / US Air in February. My bag measures 62 inches across, and they say the max linear size is 62 so I am already at that size. How strict are they about this - anyone know? Why would they even sell bags this big if they aren't made for air travel?


----------



## Triple8Sol

As mentioned a few times previously, strictness depends on the particular agent you're dealing with. Just luck of the draw with that.


----------



## Mosquitobug

Keep a cash tip in hand and obvious!


----------



## ebs675

I am flying southwest to Salt lake city in early January. I have never flown with my gear before and I am really paranoid about it. My flight is from STL to SLC, with a plane change in Denver. Does a plane change increase than chance of losing you baggage. Gotta admit, I would much rather drive, but SLC is too far. It seems that airlines lose luggage way more than they should. Are large snowboard bags less prone to being lost? How have others experiences been with southwest?

Prior up in the thread, people talked about pre-shipping their gear. When doing so, who keeps track of your stuff at the destination till you arrive? I would like to look into this


----------



## Mosquitobug

I have had nothing but great luck flying with my snowboard/gear on Southwest. I fly out of Dallas, with many plane changes, and have not had any trouble yet! Never done the shipping thing ... you would have to have someone agree to receive and hold your package. Hotels/resorts usually charge for the service, but call where you are planning to stay and see what their policies are.


----------



## david_z

ebs675 said:


> My flight is from STL to SLC, with a plane change in Denver. Does a plane change increase than chance of losing you baggage. Gotta admit... Are large snowboard bags less prone to being lost? How have others experiences been with southwest?


Never had any trouble with southwest and that's usually the airline I fly going west from detroit (also Delta). Of course, any transfer of airplane will increase the probability of your luggage being mis-handled - that's justhow the math works - but I've flown all over with a board and have never lost one. YMMV


----------



## m_jel

i've flown a bunch of times, both with and without snow gear, and the only time i've had it lost was a couple years ago when vancouver got dumped on, and i'm going to say that they were a little preoccupied with trying to get the planes out of the airport. We were delayed about 9 hours and were the last flight to leave for a couple days


----------



## AngryHugo

Tom Zarebczan said:


> Have a trip in February through continental / US Air in February. My bag measures 62 inches across, and they say the max linear size is 62 so I am already at that size. How strict are they about this - anyone know? Why would they even sell bags this big if they aren't made for air travel?


they are pretty strict, but if your bag is bigger (like most are), they can charge you an over-sized bag fee. I always give the bag dude the ol' heavy handshake, and that usually gets me by without it.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

They definitely charge you oversized bag fees, for size and weight at the airport. the total can be rediculous sometimes. I have paid over $100 at the gate for my board bag with 2 boards bindings boots and various boarding cloths in the bag for each way. where as it would be close if not less to ship it. I am an advocate on shipping my boards before hand, I think I posted on this thread over a year ago about this so you can read the posts from then because the information was relatively fresh in my mind at the time. But what I do know is that I have traveled alot in my days and have had far to many bags lost by the airlines. 99% of the time they will find them and get them to you but it can be days or weeks sometimes before that happens. For example I went down to Cali for a wedding with my girlfriend. I ofcourse carried on all my bags she didnt listen and checked hers. well we get down there and her bag never shows up and they cant find it. All she had was the cloths on her back. She walked around cali with my big t-shirst and huge shorts for a week and had no dress or anything for the wedding, when they finally found and returned the bag it was the day before our flight home. So amagine planning a huge boarding trip, and you get there but your board boots and boarding cloths are all lost for the first 4 days of the trip. I always recommend shipping them a week in advance. You can track your shipment online and NO I HAVE NEVER HAD ANY ADDITIONAL CHARGES FROM THE RESORT TO RECIEVE AND STORE MY SHIPPED BOARDS. They are very used to people doing this and many times have a locked room designated just for this where your board will be waiting for you. It also eliminates carrying that monster bag through the airport and kissing it goodbye as it goes off on the conveyor belt lol Every year when we do our out west trips all my boys are lugging around all there equiptment and I show up with a bookback ready to go hhahaha I love hearing "dammmnnnnnn man I gotta do that next time" lol


----------



## LTManiac

VNlilMAN said:


> Yeah I flew with southwest with my board. No fees. Snowboards are exempt from the oversized fee so it doesnt matter how long they are. Stuffed boots/clothes with no problems.


I just flew US Airlines to Alaska, they charged me $75 for an "oversized bag." Many airlines are implementing "Sporting goods equipment baggage fees" and are charging a flat rate ($50-$120). I'd say the day of free baggage checking for snowboards/skis are over.


----------



## yusoweird

LTManiac said:


> I just flew US Airlines to Alaska, they charged me $75 for an "oversized bag." Many airlines are implementing "Sporting goods equipment baggage fees" and are charging a flat rate ($50-$120). I'd say the day of free baggage checking for snowboards/skis are over.


I wouldn't say it is over.  Delta still charge normal baggage fees for listed sporting goods. Southwest is one of the few that is not retarded on baggage rules, especially since they provide 2 free baggage, which just seems more logical. Most people try to cramp everything in the carry on if you charge for bags, so why not just save the trouble and let people put it in the cargo. Even with free bags, most people try to carry on as much as they can anyway. So its not like they can make a whole lot more money off of baggage fees. Their business idea is just better. I usually try my best to only fly Southwest. *Southwest is the BEST airline in my opinion, no other comes close.*


Also, I normally try to fly direct flights. It seems like baggages are less likely to be lost in my opinion.


----------



## david_z

yusoweird said:


> *Southwest is the BEST airline in my opinion, no other comes close.*
> 
> 
> Also, I normally try to fly direct flights.


Yeah, as much as I hate the cattle-call trying to get on their airplanes, the service is always friendly & upbeat and the prices no other airlines can touch. Plus two bags free. Their advertised fares are always the same prices you actually pay when you buy your tickets. Just makes sense.

It's to the point now that unless I have my heart set on going somewhere like Jackson Hole, SOuthwest is the only airline I consider when going snowboarding out west. I look at where they fly (which is basically everywhere they go to PDX, SEA, DEN, SLC, and RNO so that's all the big ones) and then I figure out what resorts I can get to from those airports, which is most of the resorts really.


----------



## swilber08

anyone here know any details about international flights with Lufthansa German Airlines?...im going to the Dolomites in Italy next month


----------



## m_jel

westjet and aircanada both recently added a $20 charge for a second checked bag, but sports equipment still falls under this and not into the oversized category


----------



## Music Moves

T.J. said:


> if you dont want to lose your stuff on your trip pack a gun...seriously.
> 
> Secure your checked bags -- fly with a gun - Boing Boing


So has anyone here tried this yet? I'm thinking of giving it a shot (no puns).


----------



## ZOOM 3

I'm flying delta in january to salt lake city...looks like the charges will be alright but nervous about damage. 

from delta's site


> Ski or Snowboard Equipment
> 
> If you are hitting the slopes, you can bring your ski and snowboard equipment as checked baggage. One ski/pole bag or one snowboard bag, and one boot bag is accepted per person. The combined weight of the ski/snowboard bag and the boot bag may not exceed 50 lbs. or excess weight charges will apply. Linear dimensions may exceed 80 inches (203 cm), no excess size charges apply.


recommendations on leaving the bindings on or taking them off?


----------



## BarrettDSP

ZOOM 3 said:


> I'm flying delta in january to salt lake city...looks like the charges will be alright but nervous about damage.
> 
> from delta's site
> 
> 
> recommendations on leaving the bindings on or taking them off?


I fly with a padded double board bag with 2 boards, 2 sets of bindings, boots, a helmet, lock, and tools and have never gone over 35lbs according to the scale at Southwest Airlines, so if you are worried about your binding's weight than dont worry about it.


----------



## ZOOM 3

nothing with the weight, just smashed or busted up. I know they're tough and assume tough enough with a little extra padding...just a noob and wanted to see if people usually take them off or leave them on he board.


----------



## Magnum626

I've taken the bindings off the board but put them in the bag and had them covered with my underlayers, socks, hats etc...


----------



## Triple8Sol

I've always left them on, padded or unpadded bags, which also have all my other stuff like jacket/pants/layers in there too. As much as it would still suck, I'm slightly less concerned about damage to a replaceable part of the binding vs. any damage to the board.


----------



## volboy23

Has anybody flown on frontier airlines with gear? I'm going to have my snowboard bag with the basics in there.


----------



## hellside

Just want to add some info

I pack my clothing into my snowboard bag and was not charged extra leaving home via Horizon Air. On the return flight, the clerk try to charge me for oversize bag. I bring up my phone with the web page that showing snowboard bag is allowed. She accepted that but still try to charge me for extra because I have clothing in it. In the end, I was not charged. I pack very light and I could have an extra carry on bag with those clothing in it with paying extra anyway.


----------



## eelpout

hellside said:


> Just want to add some info
> 
> I pack my clothing into my snowboard bag and was not charged extra leaving home via Horizon Air. On the return flight, the clerk try to charge me for oversize bag. I bring up my phone with the web page that showing snowboard bag is allowed. She accepted that but still try to charge me for extra because I have clothing in it. In the end, I was not charged. I pack very light and I could have an extra carry on bag with those clothing in it with paying extra anyway.


She tried to charge you extra for _clothing_? As in a snowboard bag can only carry a snowboard and nothing else or was it a weight thing?


----------



## Leo

I don't know of any airline that will charge you for having clothing in your snowboard bag. Most are okay as long as your within the allowed measurements and weight. Weight is usually 50lbs I believe.

I made the mistake of purchasing a Burton wheelie locker thinking I would save money and hassle putting my wife's and my gear in one bag. I was wrong. The bag is a friggen tank first of all and I was still only allowed 50lbs even if it was basically a two in one. Our sis in law brought her basic snowboard bag with snowboard and all her gear in it. No extra charges.

I always hear that shipping your gear to your destination is the best route you can take. I will do that next time more than likely.


----------



## hellside

eelpout said:


> She tried to charge you extra for _clothing_? As in a snowboard bag can only carry a snowboard and nothing else or was it a weight thing?


YES. She is correct if you read the baggage rule. You can't have anything else other than the board and boots.


----------



## Leo

hellside said:


> YES. She is correct if you read the baggage rule. You can't have anything else other than the board and boots.


That's not what US Airways says. Says bag can included a pair of board/skis, poles, boots, bindings, helmets, and ski/snowboard wear.

I had two boards in my bag and nothing was said.


----------



## hellside

Leo said:


> That's not what US Airways says. Says bag can included a pair of board/skis, poles, boots, bindings, helmets, and ski/snowboard wear.
> 
> I had two boards in my bag and nothing was said.


Not all airlines have the same rule. I only have problem on returned flight. Honestly, you don't have a choice once you are at the airport. It is up to the agent. She did not charge me eventually because I travel light. I could have taken the clothing out as carry on.


----------



## eelpout

hellside said:


> YES. She is correct if you read the baggage rule. You can't have anything else other than the board and boots.


Interesting. I've never had my snowboard bag questioned on United, Frontier, Delta or Southwest. I keep it under the usual weight limit of 50 lbs. which is a challenge with two boards, clothing, boots and all the associated tools and crap that go with the sport. 

Maybe the kind of bag is a red flag to some attendants at the check-in counter?? I have a heavier duty Bakoda cordura wheelie. I've seem some people with more lightweight fabric based bags at check-in and I fear for the boards in there.


----------



## swisscosmo

Has anyone flown oversea's with eather KLM or Swiss Air? And how is it flying oversea's with a snowboard?


----------



## yusoweird

hellside said:


> YES. She is correct if you read the baggage rule. You can't have anything else other than the board and boots.


What about a piece of hair in the bag? What about a piece of paper or sock? According to that rule, its not allowed...

Logically, the point for the rule was deal with people abusing it by putting something unusually large/heavy and not snowboard related and check it in as a snowboard bag. Its ashame for them to not allow small items such as clothes. I think they totally miss the point of the rule. Those kind of rule should be relaxed until someone tries to abuse/misuse it. At the end, only size and weight should matter... Not the content...

Continental did the same thing to me. They said helmets and protective gears are not allowed in the snowboard bag. They are retarded and I will never fly them unless I have no choice...


----------



## Triple8Sol

Just as an update, 7 of us flew Southwest for a trip this past week. No problems whatsoever with checking our equipment. One guy did get charged $50 for his board bag, but that's because it was a huge one with tons of gear in there, and exceeded the 50lb. limit. He was prepared for that, so no big deal.


----------



## bbissell

We just flew southwest to reno this weekend and not a word from them about packing the bag with clothes also! Curbside check in is the best by the way those guys dont care about anything!


----------



## Mosquitobug

Especially if you tip them and be cool to them .... Definitely a great way to go! 

Thumbs up Southwest!


----------



## andy_d

Has anyone flown Cathay? I more than likely will fly with Cathay to Whistler in a couple of weeks


----------



## Listheeb21

I have had no problems in the past with packing my board bag with gear. More than anything, I do it to protect the hardgoods. I put my helmet between the bindings to absorb the weight of anything on top of my bag, and pants/jacket around the end of the board to keep it stable. 

I'm going to Jackson hole in a few weeks, and the American Airlines snowboard policy clearly states that only the board, bindings and boots are allowed in the bag. I might ship my stuff out there early (anyone know a reputable company?), because it's better that than getting whacked on both legs of the trip with the extra $150 fee!


----------



## eelpout

I put my helmet in my snowboard bag once and United managed to crack the side near the earpiece. Last time I put the helmet in that bag, now it goes in my duffle. :/ 

I flew on Southwest to Denver and they didn't charge me extra, but for the first time they put tags on the bags with the actual weight reading from their scale.


----------



## Mooz

Anyone else find it completely impossible to read anything Mosquitobug posts?


----------



## p-hat in cincy

Mooz said:


> Anyone else find it completely impossible to read anything Mosquitobug posts?


:laugh: Yes...I feel like I'm being hypnotized.


----------



## andy_d

So looks like Cathay added a $75 fee each way for sport bags. Doesn't matter the size or weight - it's an automatic $75. They added the policy in December 2010.

I will never fly Cathay again. I thought I was saving money plus a direct flight to Vancouver. Instead I end up spending more. My fault for not making sure before I booked. I learned my lesson


----------



## Cebulski

Like this video on facebook and i can win a contest  Login | Facebook


----------



## Music Moves

I've been flying Delta and I pay for checking the board bag online before I go. They seem to like this because it gets you out of their faces more quickly. I also include heavier clothing in the bag (without going over the allotted 50 lbs) and nothing is mentioned. "Thank you Mr. Moves. Enjoy your flight."


----------



## Magnum626

Just refresh my memory, so how much does Delta charge for the board bag? So they don't weigh it once you arrive since you prepaid online?


----------



## GoofyFoot

I actually just got off the phone with Delta this morning to get for sure answers before I leave for Salt Lake on Tues.

They said that your snowboard bag ( aslong as its not 200cm or over 50lbs ) is considered just a checked bag. First checked bag is $25 and the second is $35. So if you check on bag with your clothes and another with your board and accessories your looking at $60 each way. Hope this helps...


----------



## hellside

GoofyFoot said:


> I actually just got off the phone with Delta this morning to get for sure answers before I leave for Salt Lake on Tues.
> 
> They said that your snowboard bag ( aslong as its not 200cm or over 50lbs ) is considered just a checked bag. First checked bag is $25 and the second is $35. So if you check on bag with your clothes and another with your board and accessories your looking at $60 each way. Hope this helps...


I am not sure how reliable this info is. I think both checked bags price is the same and it maybe $20. Their web site is out of date. I flew last December and this is the info I got when I called them and what I paid eventually.


----------



## GoofyFoot

Heres the number to Delta Customer Service, 1-800-221-1212... Like I said, this is what I was told this morning.

First checked bag is $25 and then the 2-4 are $34. I dont know past that as Im a single man and dont check more than two bags ( and the second is only if I have my board with me ).

But I am not a skyclub member and fly economy class so I dont get any exceptions to this. If you apply to either of those you get one free checked bag.


----------



## hellside

GoofyFoot said:


> Heres the number to Delta Customer Service, 1-800-221-1212... Like I said, this is what I was told this morning.
> 
> First checked bag is $25 and then the 2-4 are $34. I dont know past that as Im a single man and dont check more than two bags ( and the second is only if I have my board with me ).
> 
> But I am not a skyclub member and fly economy class so I dont get any exceptions to this. If you apply to either of those you get one free checked bag.


What I am trying to say is that the customer service staff my have given you out of date info. I don't mean you are wrong. I apologize if my reply implies so. I am not a club member. The reason I distinctly remember is that the told me the web site info is out of date. I don't have anything written to back me up. The airport agent actually trying to charge my board bag as oversize bag in my return flight until I show her Delta rule on web site. After that, she still attempt to charge me extra because I have clothing in it. This is Portland airport. One would think the agent should know about board bag since so many snowboarders come thru Portland year round.


----------



## GoofyFoot

No worries mate, I understand its hard to convey tone through text. I wasnt sure if your referring to me ( being a newb here and all ) or the info itself.

Im with you though. I just took the info with a grain of salt and was using it as a rough idea as to what I was going to get charged when I get there. It is a shame that the people you rely on to take care of you are so uneducated with their own companies policies. I mean, if I was as uneducated with the way my job worked I would have been unemployed a long time ago.


----------



## hellside

GoofyFoot said:


> No worries mate, I understand its hard to convey tone through text. I wasnt sure if your referring to me ( being a newb here and all ) or the info itself.
> 
> Im with you though. I just took the info with a grain of salt and was using it as a rough idea as to what I was going to get charged when I get there. It is a shame that the people you rely on to take care of you are so uneducated with their own companies policies. I mean, if I was as uneducated with the way my job worked I would have been unemployed a long time ago.


Bring a garbage bag. Take out the clothing and put them in the garbage bag as carry on if the counter agent give you problem.


----------



## PNW Shred

Southwest is by far the best airline to fly if you are bringing a board/skis with you. I flew southwest from Portland to Denver in January and was very pleased. They have by far some of the cheapest fares, two free checked bags, no extra charge for board/ski bags. I know some people dont like their seating methods but you can always pay $10 each way for an "A" boarding pass, or you can do what I do and check in online EXACTLY 24 hours before your flight. It's all in how you play the game, two thumbs up for southwest from me.


----------



## Music Moves

Magnum626 said:


> Just refresh my memory, so how much does Delta charge for the board bag? So they don't weigh it once you arrive since you prepaid online?





GoofyFoot said:


> I actually just got off the phone with Delta this morning to get for sure answers before I leave for Salt Lake on Tues.
> 
> They said that your snowboard bag ( aslong as its not 200cm or over 50lbs ) is considered just a checked bag. First checked bag is $25 and the second is $35. So if you check on bag with your clothes and another with your board and accessories your looking at $60 each way. Hope this helps...


But do it online. First bag is $23 if you do and in my experience at least, it always makes them happier. And yes, they do weigh...


----------



## sushi829

I will be going to Breck in a couple weeks flying Southwest and from what I've been reading in this thread, they do not charge for snowboard gear! hopefully nothing has changed... has anybody recently flown Southwest with their gear?


----------



## p-hat in cincy

Music Moves said:


> But do it online. First bag is $23 if you do and in my experience at least, it always makes them happier. And yes, they do weigh...


Adding from my recent experience, when you check your bags online, do not list your board bag as a special item. Simply categorize it as a standard checked bag.

As a weight reference; my board bag, board, bindings, boots, jacket, and two pair of snowboard pants weighed 32lbs.


----------



## andreas

If I fly with snowboard gear. I'll wear the boots, pants, jacket, goggles (as a necklace ), and put the helmet in the clothing bag. Surely that would be easier?


----------



## deanobruce

i had to do that when i flew from aussie to NZ, was a poor apprentice and couldnt afford the charges

ws so uncomfortable i will never do it again.


----------



## unsunken

sushi829 said:


> I will be going to Breck in a couple weeks flying Southwest and from what I've been reading in this thread, they do not charge for snowboard gear! hopefully nothing has changed... has anybody recently flown Southwest with their gear?


I think Southwest sees a lot of snowboards come through. I flew in January with no problems whatsoever. It counts as a normal checked bag with no extra charges. Just remember what PNW said. Check in as soon as you can cause seats are first check-in, first pick!


----------



## tekniq33

Anyone have specific experience bringing to boards in one bag on Delta?

Assuming it is under 50 lbs, I am hoping to put 2 boards, 1 bindings and boots in my board bag and only pay the $23


----------



## Hypernoma

last year flying out of san francisco after a week in tahoe, we got into a nice fight with the supervisor for united. it was for a flight from SF to the twin cities. they were trying to charge us extra for checking a board bag, except we had booked our flights through iceland air back to Scotland whose policy is to allow board bags as 2nd piece of luggage to be freeeeeee! so after a nice half hour of arguing with this woman and making her phone iceland air lots of times she eventually gave up and slapped a label on it for free. goes to show that you should read the conditions of the airline you're booking with inside and out as it can save you a pretty penny when flying on one of their partner airlines!


----------



## andy_d

This table should be updated. Just got back from Colorado on Continental...

Boot bag (if you have one) = free 
1st checked bag = 25
Snowboard bag = 35


----------



## Jed

I've made a master list of all the major airlines and their ski/snowboard baggage allowaces, as well as regular allowances.

Thought you guys might find it handy: Airline Baggage Allowances

If there's anything out of date, let me know! I do my best to keep it up to date, but I'm human so I do apologize if there's any info out of date.


----------



## athompson4

thats really helpful! Thanks bro


----------



## ScottVD

Jed said:


> I've made a master list of all the major airlines and their ski/snowboard baggage allowaces, as well as regular allowances.
> 
> Thought you guys might find it handy: Airline Baggage Allowances
> 
> If there's anything out of date, let me know! I do my best to keep it up to date, but I'm human so I do apologize if there's any info out of date.


Great job, thanks, really helpful! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChristinaAK36

FYI -- might not apply to most, but if you are flying WITHIN Alaska up to 3 bags are free. If you live in Alaska you can join the Alaska 49 club and fly to or from on Alaska Airlines (which will come in handy for my CO Breck boarding trip in February) and 2 bags fly free. 

I flew to UT earlier this year when i still lived back East and my bag was regular price - $25 each way and I stuffed it with other gear because I have a huge bag (probably seems like that only because I'm short and thus my board is) so it saved me on stuffing my carry on bag.


----------



## FL_Boarder

I hate being tall and therefor having a bigger board where it doesn't meet the 62" L+W+H dimensions lol. My board itself is like 62-1/2" long. Rather than pay $50 for oversized baggage fees I think I am going to ship my board out to Colorado and then ship it back to Florida. Shouldn't be more than $40 each way.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Anyone fly Southwest recently? Are they still allowing board bags for free? I know most board bags are going to exceed 62"L+W+H (157cm and change) so this would apply to just about everyone.


----------



## biketowork

I'm wondering the same thing. In December I am planning on taking a trip to Nevada and want to know if it is better to take off the bindings and ship it or take it on Southwest with me. Has anyone flown Southwest recently with their gear? If I find anything out, I'll update it here.


----------



## BarrettDSP

Special Luggage

Link to their policy. I fly SW every year and my last time was Dec 2010 and my bag is 181cm and they have never said anything and that length limit has always been the same when I've flown. Just counts a normal checked bag.


----------



## FL_Boarder

Yeah I fly air tran in December and southwest in January both have a special section for sporting good bags and snowboards are free as long as the bag isn't over like 70lbs or something


----------



## FL_Boarder

I did some calling last night to find out specifics or snowboards as luggage...

Southwest (AKA Death Trap Airlines) allows any size snowboard bag as long as it does not weigh over 50lbs. Also they allow you another bag such as a boot bag with snowboard equipment to count as just 1 checked bag, still allowing you to take another full sized bag for free. 

American Airlines on the other hand charges $25 for the snowboard bag but if you pack ANY clothes in the same bag they charge $200!!! They told me to get a carry on and put all my clothes in there and that I can ONLY have a board bindings and boots in a bag to make the exception for a 120" length or something being only $25.

AirTran is $20 for the snowboard bag and up to 70lbs, no charge for putting clothes in the same bag lol. 


In summary, Southwest Airlines has a great policy on baggage and usually has extremely cheap flights. The downside is a majority of their airplanes are seriously unsafe. I won't get into a rant about it but the mechanics aren't FAA certified, the fuselages DO have cracks most patched by just riveting a thing piece over them and if you ask any airplane mechanic they will say they won't ever get on a Southwest plane or allow a family member to lol. Pretty scary stuff knowing the behind the scenes.


----------



## bassholic

FL_Boarder said:


> I did some calling last night to find out specifics or snowboards as luggage...
> 
> Southwest (AKA Death Trap Airlines) allows any size snowboard bag as long as it does not weigh over 50lbs. Also they allow you another bag such as a boot bag with snowboard equipment to count as just 1 checked bag, still allowing you to take another full sized bag for free.
> 
> American Airlines on the other hand charges $25 for the snowboard bag but if you pack ANY clothes in the same bag they charge $200!!! They told me to get a carry on and put all my clothes in there and that I can ONLY have a board bindings and boots in a bag to make the exception for a 120" length or something being only $25.
> 
> AirTran is $20 for the snowboard bag and up to 70lbs, no charge for putting clothes in the same bag lol.
> 
> 
> In summary, Southwest Airlines has a great policy on baggage and usually has extremely cheap flights. The downside is a majority of their airplanes are seriously unsafe. I won't get into a rant about it but the mechanics aren't FAA certified, the fuselages DO have cracks most patched by just riveting a thing piece over them and if you ask any airplane mechanic they will say they won't ever get on a Southwest plane or allow a family member to lol. Pretty scary stuff knowing the behind the scenes.


Humans are not really suppose to fly anyhow so i'm willing to take the risk of an unsafe plane. Also you get what you pay for. I don't see why people moan about service on a "cheaper" flight


----------



## Reede

I have an update to add to this thread,

I flew with Japan airlines again just this past month with my snowboard bag and they have changed their baggage policy to say that any one item cannot exceed 205cm in length + width + depth. My bag was well over this and I had to pay $100 US in excess baggage. This was changed from previous years when i'd flown with them and I hadn't checked it.

I got lucky on the way home and wasn't charged for that flight thankfully but I could have easily been charged another $100 if I didn't bat my eyes and flirt with the young Japanese girl at check-in.


----------



## LuckyRVA

FL_Boarder said:


> American Airlines on the other hand charges $25 for the snowboard bag but if you pack ANY clothes in the same bag they charge $200!!! They told me to get a carry on and put all my clothes in there and that I can ONLY have a board bindings and boots in a bag to make the exception for a 120" length or something being only $25.


This confirms what it states on the American Airlines website. Has anyone actually been charged extra because they had clothes in their snowboard bag flying American?

I just booked my flight to Jackson Hole with American...now I'm kind of regretting using them and not United.


----------



## Kapn.K

Southwest, United, American all treated my dakine roller as a regular bag. When by myself, it's the only thing I check. With my kid, I have a huge duffel bag that we bring, as well.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Thanks, that's what I wanted to hear. :thumbsup:


----------



## sangsters

One of the reasons I find myself going to Utah each season is that Jet Blue lets that first bag fly for free.

A pair of boards, two sets of bindings and the majority of my clothes and gear end up in my Dakine Tour bag.

One carry-on bag (love that Jet Blue flies the same planes so there's no question about the size for the carry on) and I am done. And no plane changes.

Jet Blue FTW.


----------



## faridk89

Just talked to West Jet and Air Canada, their policy is pretty stupid... I can check in my snowboard bag but if I stuff it with clothing they'll automatically charge me extra?? why... I dunno....

So they'll charge me the same price whether I bring just my snowboard bag with clothing stuffed in it or two bags.... no sense lol


----------



## Kapn.K

faridk89 said:


> Just talked to West Jet and Air Canada, their policy is pretty stupid... I can check in my snowboard bag but if I stuff it with clothing they'll automatically charge me extra?? why... I dunno....
> 
> So they'll charge me the same price whether I bring just my snowboard bag with clothing stuffed in it or two bags.... no sense lol


I don't know how they would know. They don't open it and by the time it goes through x-ray/tsa, it's already been checked. If you go on any airline's site, that is basically their policy. In practice, they don't check.


----------



## rider89

Hey kind of off topic, anyone have any suggestions for good bags to use to bring the gear in?


----------



## Triple8Sol

*Airlines have merged and prices have changed since my original chart 3yrs ago, so I finally had a chance to update the table today. See my 1st post on the 1st page of this thread. Safe Travels!*


----------



## LuckyRVA

Thanks man!


----------



## judoant

rider89 said:


> Hey kind of off topic, anyone have any suggestions for good bags to use to bring the gear in?


This is what I use and it is awesome! It is huge, has rollers and a handle and the bottom drops for boots and shoes.

Expedition Drop-Bottom Duffel Bag - Extra Large | Eddie Bauer


----------



## nofxn

When checking in your snowboard should you do anything to prevent damage to the board?


----------



## monkeysoap

Hey guys, I need to get a board bag for an upcoming cross-country flight to Park City, and I've been reading some great things about the Dakine Low Roller 157 cm. Seems lots of people use it, and it holds plenty of gear.

However, I'm flying USAir, and based on the most up-to-date info in the matrix on the 1st page of this thread, it seems that their size restrictions are 62". Am I reading that matrix correctly in that size is defined as L + W + H?? If so, that puts the Low Roller at 87".

On USAir's site, they don't say anything about adding L, W, and H to arrive at their size limit, but they do say that anything between 62–80" is considered oversize and is $175 to check. This bag is 62" L.

Just wondering if anyone with this board bag flown USAir this season, and what their experience was in checking it.


----------



## bassholic

i went from CT to Denver to SLC to PITT with my board. I'm sure my soft bag is 165cm // it is the length that matters


----------



## Mosquitobug

Never hurts to call the airline and ask about their policy......


----------



## Triple8Sol

I don't fly US Airways, but I do fly with a Dakine Low Roller bag. I've taken it on airlines such as Southwest and Virgin that also have the same size restriction, and had 0 issues... hopefully that helps ease your worries somewhat.


----------



## monkeysoap

bassholic said:


> i went from CT to Denver to SLC to PITT with my board. I'm sure my soft bag is 165cm // it is the length that matters





Triple8Sol said:


> I don't fly US Airways, but I do fly with a Dakine Low Roller bag. I've taken it on airlines such as Southwest and Virgin that also have the same size restriction, and had 0 issues... hopefully that helps ease your worries somewhat.





Mosquitobug said:


> Never hurts to call the airline and ask about their policy......


Thank you all for your feedback.

@Mosquitobug, glad I _did_ call. Seems a snowboard bag falls under USAir's "special equipment" category, and thus, there is no size restriction. The only restriction is based on weight — the bag cannot exceed 50 lbs.

In order to fall within their normal checked baggage fees of $25 for the first bag and $35 for the second bag, the following must be met:

"Ski equipment may be accepted in the normal baggage allowance in lieu of a piece of baggage. US Airways will accept 2 ski bags, however, 1 item of ski equipment consists of 1 pair of skis or snowboard, 1 pair of ski boots, 1 pair of ski poles and 1 pair of ski bindings."

So if you're intending to pack a quiver in one bag and fly USAir, you'll probably be subject to additional fees.


----------



## Mosquitobug

Good! Glad they were able to clarify for you. It seems as though Id heard/read in the past that sports bags were sometimes excluded from the typical size restrictions. (Ski, snowboard, golf, lacrosse, etc.)

Have a great trip!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Great list, thank you for providing it. Here's an interesting factoid: From Chicago to Steamboat, all bags were charged. Steamboat to Chicago, FREE for the two board bags. Love it!


----------



## oldmate

I'm pretty sure my question has been answered here but i though't id double check.

I've booked a flight from Sydney to LA through United as it was the cheapest and the landing time suited me best. 

I've checked luggage requirements after i've booked it and the website says the bag is limited to 156cm. My Board bag is well past that in length. I rang them to clarify and they've told me that you can carry a snowboard bag, which would count as one piece of checked luggage, however you can't have anything else in it besides one snowboard. If i load it up with all my gear (which i've always done) then i'll get charged $200. If i pack just the snowboard in there, then take a second suitcase for my gear (plus carry on), then i'll be charged only $100 bucks. This seems so stupid. You get charged $200 for one item under the weight limit but $100 for two items.

Most people here have said that they've never had an issue before carrying a snowboard bag loaded with all their gear as long as its under the weight limit.

I'm thinking i'll have to get whoever is dropping me at the airport to wait at the drop off bay while I check in. If they decide to have a problem with the snowboard bag loaded with gear i'll have to go back out to the car, get the suitcase out, and repack it with all my gear so that i don't get charged the extra $100. What a joke.:thumbsdown:


----------



## LuckyRVA

oldmate said:


> I'm pretty sure my question has been answered here but i though't id double check.
> 
> I've booked a flight from Sydney to LA through United as it was the cheapest and the landing time suited me best.
> 
> I've checked luggage requirements after i've booked it and the website says the bag is limited to 156cm. My Board bag is well past that in length. I rang them to clarify and they've told me that you can carry a snowboard bag, which would count as one piece of checked luggage, however you can't have anything else in it besides one snowboard. If i load it up with all my gear (which i've always done) then i'll get charged $200. If i pack just the snowboard in there, then take a second suitcase for my gear (plus carry on), then i'll be charged only $100 bucks. This seems so stupid. You get charged $200 for one item under the weight limit but $100 for two items.
> 
> Most people here have said that they've never had an issue before carrying a snowboard bag loaded with all their gear as long as its under the weight limit.
> 
> I'm thinking i'll have to get whoever is dropping me at the airport to wait at the drop off bay while I check in. *If they decide to have a problem with the snowboard bag loaded with gear i'll have to go back out to the car, get the suitcase out, and repack it with all my gear so that i don't get charged the extra $100. What a joke.*:thumbsdown:


Good idea. :thumbsup:

I have flown United a few times and never had an issue of them actually checking what's packed inside my snowboard bag. I normally pack my helmet and my outerwear in there as well. They just weighed it to make sure it wasn't over the limit and was on my way.


----------



## thefork

I used to stuff my Dakine Low Roller with all my jackets, socks, helmets and pants along with my snowboard and boots.

Will American Airlines no longer let me stuff the bag and will ONLY let me have the board, bindings and boots?

Anyone have any experience with American Airlines in 2014?


----------



## oldmate

thefork said:


> I used to stuff my Dakine Low Roller with all my jackets, socks, helmets and pants along with my snowboard and boots.
> 
> Will American Airlines no longer let me stuff the bag and will ONLY let me have the board, bindings and boots?
> 
> Anyone have any experience with American Airlines in 2014?


Their policy is that you can only have your board in the bag however I recently flew with them, had everything in my board bag and had no problems. As long as you are under the weight limit


----------



## thefork

oldmate said:


> Their policy is that you can only have your board in the bag however I recently flew with them, had everything in my board bag and had no problems. As long as you are under the weight limit


Ok, so I just have to watch the weight and hope I don't get a stickler for the rules that makes me take the clothes out...


----------



## Triple8Sol

Interesting [short] read from my local newspaper today:

Basic cost of transporting a $25 checked bag? About $2 | Travel | The Seattle Times


----------



## neni

oldmate said:


> Their policy is that you can only have your board in the bag however I recently flew with them, had everything in my board bag and had no problems. As long as you are under the weight limit


Interested in the same info/recent experiences with Britsh Airways and Alaska Air. (Policy says only board in bag, boots in separate "boot bag" :icon_scratch.


----------



## West Baden Iron

I just recently flew to Colorado with United. I was skeptical about putting 2 boards in my Burton Wheelie bag so I decided I had better not. After flying, I should have put both boards in there. As stated numerous times, the weight is the key factor.

I pre-paid for my bag and it was never even given a second look (especially at Denver) as long as it was under the 50 lbs.

On a different note, I was suprised going through security at Denver. I was swiped on my hands for residue, and then went through a metal detector. No scan, no shoes off, no belt off, nothing. It was a good suprise. At Indy, I had to do all the regular shit, plus seperate my liquids in my bag, seperate my camera out, go through the scanner twice, because I couldn't lift my arm high enough from a dislocated shoulder. Quite a dfference between the 2 airports.


----------



## BarrettDSP

West Baden Iron said:


> I just recently flew to Colorado with United. I was skeptical about putting 2 boards in my Burton Wheelie bag so I decided I had better not. After flying, I should have put both boards in there. As stated numerous times, the weight is the key factor.
> 
> I pre-paid for my bag and it was never even given a second look (especially at Denver) as long as it was under the 50 lbs.
> 
> On a different note, I was suprised going through security at Denver. I was swiped on my hands for residue, and then went through a metal detector. No scan, no shoes off, no belt off, nothing. It was a good suprise. At Indy, I had to do all the regular shit, plus seperate my liquids in my bag, seperate my camera out, go through the scanner twice, because I couldn't lift my arm high enough from a dislocated shoulder. Quite a dfference between the 2 airports.


you went thru the prescreened line in Denver. They randomly pull people thru that at Various airports and Denver is one of them. I got selected in December when I went thru there but not 2 weeks ago in Denver when I had to due the normal stuff.


----------



## Derp

West Baden Iron said:


> I just recently flew to Colorado with United. I was skeptical about putting 2 boards in my Burton Wheelie bag so I decided I had better not. After flying, I should have put both boards in there. As stated numerous times, the weight is the key factor.
> 
> I pre-paid for my bag and it was never even given a second look (especially at Denver) as long as it was under the 50 lbs.
> 
> On a different note, I was suprised going through security at Denver. I was swiped on my hands for residue, and then went through a metal detector. No scan, no shoes off, no belt off, nothing. It was a good suprise. At Indy, I had to do all the regular shit, plus seperate my liquids in my bag, seperate my camera out, go through the scanner twice, because I couldn't lift my arm high enough from a dislocated shoulder. Quite a dfference between the 2 airports.


Did you have anything in your bag other your board? Flying United tomorrow from Wisco to Cali and have a 166cm Wheelie Gig Bag. I'm able to fit my board, boots, bindings, helmet, goggles, shell, and pants comfortable inside and am under the 50lb limit. 

Wife has me freaking out now that I have too much shit in there and am going to get charged like $200 to check it in.


----------



## West Baden Iron

Derp said:


> Did you have anything in your bag other your board? Flying United tomorrow from Wisco to Cali and have a 166cm Wheelie Gig Bag. I'm able to fit my board, boots, bindings, helmet, goggles, shell, and pants comfortable inside and am under the 50lb limit.
> 
> Wife has me freaking out now that I have too much shit in there and am going to get charged like $200 to check it in.


I had everything you listed in my bag plus another set of googles and 2 sweatshirts. It weighed 29 lbs at airport.

I would prepay for the bag if I were you as it seemed like they never even gave it a second thought compared to the last time when I paid for the bag at the counter. A guy tried to tell me it was an oversize bag and I called bullshit and had the website up on my phone. The worker next to him said I was right and it went on just fine. It freaked me out though so prepaying seemed better to me.


----------



## Derp

West Baden Iron said:


> I had everything you listed in my bag plus another set of googles and 2 sweatshirts. It weighed 29 lbs at airport.
> 
> I would prepay for the bag if I were you as it seemed like they never even gave it a second thought compared to the last time when I paid for the bag at the counter. A guy tried to tell me it was an oversize bag and I called bullshit and had the website up on my phone. The worker next to him said I was right and it went on just fine. It freaked me out though so prepaying seemed better to me.


Prepaying right now. Do I just mention when I check in that one of the bags is a snowboard bag since it doesn't meet the normal length req?

And thanks for posting all of your United info, it definitely has helped ease my mind.


----------



## Kenai

As I recall you select oversize and that takes you to a new screen where you can select types of sporting equipment. You can do it when you are checking in online ahead of time.


----------



## West Baden Iron

Derp said:


> Prepaying right now. Do I just mention when I check in that one of the bags is a snowboard bag since it doesn't meet the normal length req?
> 
> And thanks for posting all of your United info, it definitely has helped ease my mind.


No problem, glad I could help. You don't need to do anything different when prepaying. Since it is an exception under sports equipment, it's still like a regular bag. I stressed about it for about 3 days, all for nothing. As long as your under the weight, should be easy street.


----------



## West Baden Iron

Kenai said:


> As I recall you select oversize and that takes you to a new screen where you can select types of sporting equipment. You can do it when you are checking in online ahead of time.


I didn't see this before posted. I looked at the oversize option and the ski/snowboard wasn't on there for United. I took the oversize option to be used on items that are oversized and not one of the exceptions like skis/snowboards.

Hopefully I'm not giving you bad info. I just paid $25 for a normal bag and it worked at both Indy and Denver.


----------



## Derp

West Baden Iron said:


> I didn't see this before posted. I looked at the oversize option and the ski/snowboard wasn't on there for United. I took the oversize option to be used on items that are oversized and not one of the exceptions like skis/snowboards.
> 
> Hopefully I'm not giving you bad info. I just paid $25 for a normal bag and it worked at both Indy and Denver.


Prepaid $60 for both of my checked in bags. It looks like I just need to let them know that my board bag falls under the sport exception rule. Hoping for the best, but if worse comes to worse I think I can cram all my extra shit into my luggage and just have the board/boots in my wheelie gig.

I'll be sure and let everyone know how things turned out when I get back from my trip.


----------



## Jem

Has anyone tried shipping their gear? I was looking at FedEx & LuggageForward - LF actually has better prices than FedEx. Considering that rather than dealing with checking it in. Cost is about the same if I get hit with an overweight fee. Seems to take the hassle out of dealing with or carrying it.


----------



## Derp

Just a quick update from my trip from Wisco to Cali flying United. Had ZERO problems loading up my Burton wheelie gig bag with all of my snowboard gear. Was just sure to keep the weight under 50#.

Not sure if prepaying my checked bags helped or not, but it definitely made things smoother at the airports.


----------



## tycobb

Any recent experiences with Delta?


----------



## Ashcampbell

Anyone recently fly us airways? I'm wondering because their snowboard policy seems very strict:

"If the ski bag contains anything other than ski equipment and is intended to be used as baggage, then the oversize baggage fee applies."

US Airways | Special items


----------



## Manicmouse

Ashcampbell said:


> Anyone recently fly us airways? I'm wondering because their snowboard policy seems very strict:
> 
> "If the ski bag contains anything other than ski equipment and is intended to be used as baggage, then the oversize baggage fee applies."
> 
> US Airways | Special items


Wow that's ridiculous! Never seen that with any other airline I've used.


----------



## andy_d

I flew with US Airways back in March and had no issues. I had a carry on and my Burton Roller. It was packed with my snowboarding gear and it was still $25


----------



## davidj

Ashcampbell said:


> Anyone recently fly us airways? I'm wondering because their snowboard policy seems very strict:
> 
> "If the ski bag contains anything other than ski equipment and is intended to be used as baggage, then the oversize baggage fee applies."
> 
> US Airways | Special items


Read the policy carefully... again. If you're (the general _you_, not the OP) not carrying snowboards, boots/bindings and such, and you want to take advantage of the leeway they give snowsport enthusiasts, your ass should pay. In fact, if I'm behind you in line and I suspect as much, I'd be the first to alert the counter person to this abuse.

Otherwise, much hooah over nothing...

I usually fly American. American has something similar in their policy statement. I've checked snowboard bags several times over the years... with regular clothing and toiletries in the bag. Of course, in addition to my snowboard gear (parka, pants, baselayers, board and boots). No suits or dress clothes though . In short, nothing I couldn't explain and justify as being directly or indirectly snowboard-vacation related if ever questioned by counter staff. No one has asked to check contents even once.

I think American's policy says that the limit is one ski-pair/snowboard and boot pair in a bag, or oversize fees apply.

Less than a week ago I checked _three _ snowboards in my bag with boots, sweaters, jeans and casual-wear clothing wrapped around them to protect the edges from being dinged. The weight was below the usual 50lb limit, they didn't even bat an eye.


----------



## Oldman

I would doubt that so long as your snowboard bag is under the near industry wide weight limit of 50 lbs, none of the airlines are going to give you any hassle. 

Remember it is not size of the bag that causes the bird to burn more fuel, but weight. Your snowboard bag size is not going to change, but the weight can. So one board, three boards; you pick the combination of contents and so long as you are under 50 lbs., you'll be good to go.


----------



## hardasacatshead

I've found that the likelihood of you paying for oversize/excess luggage all depends on the mood of the check-in staff. Flying Jackson to London earlier this year the check in staff were awesome, my bag weighed 76lbs from memory and the guy didn't even bat an eyelid, just chatted away asking us about our trip. We had two other suitcases and carry on luggage as well. On the other hand, I flew our of LAX to Whistler last year and got fucking hammered for oversize and my bag was only 40ish lbs. The woman at the counter was a fucking mole and had obviously had a bad day so she charged us for everything possible, no matter how pleasant we were to her.

Being nice to the check in staff more than often pays off though. We got upgraded to business just last weekend on our flight from Australia to London just because we asked the lady at the desk how her day was going and wished her a happy mothers' day. 

You win some, you lose some.


----------



## aircontroller

Not to make your table more complex but UNITED wants [FOR INTL FLIGHTS] $200 extra per bag for Oversized Bags from 63.0 to 115.0 linear inches (160 to 292 cm) .

Huge problem for me since I was planning on taking my board with me to Spain. Seriously angry, it shouldn't be that much.


----------



## cookiedog

$200 dam it's a ripoff delta is around $50


----------



## aircontroller

Oh dude, I should have been more specific. That's for an intl flight. Since I'm going to Spain. I'll make an edit.


----------



## Ashcampbell

Just an update from my experience flying us airways.(They are combing with American) I bought and used a sportube series 3. I wanted the added protection above and beyond what even a padded bag would provide. I got it for roughly $130. 

My morning flight from Omaha, they didnt bat an eye and asked me what was in it. I said snowboard and gear. I had my board, boots, gloves, wrist guards, and towel. This was about 40#.

When I left Portland, I had all the above plus some bedding and some clothing wrapped around the board. I had to bring it to a special over sized baggage location where the TSA guy pulled out the contents and ran a cloth over everything to check for explosives and other contraband. He didnt care what was in the sportube, just the weight.


----------



## Ashcampbell

aircontroller said:


> Oh dude, I should have been more specific. That's for an intl flight. Since I'm going to Spain. I'll make an edit.


Check the baggage page and to the right is sport equipment. Should only count as 1 bag as long as it fits their requirements:



> United accepts one item of ski or snowboard equipment per customer as checked baggage. Equipment must be securely encased in a suitable container. An item of ski equipment consists of:
> 
> Water skis
> Snowboard
> Up to two pairs of snow skis and associated equipment in one bag and one ski boot bag. (Note: If ski boot bag contains other items in addition to or in place of boots, it will be subject to the applicable checked baggage service charge or excess baggage service charge.)
> First or second checked bag service charges may apply.
> 
> Ski equipment in addition to the baggage allowance will be assessed at the current excess baggage charge for a single piece, whether or not it is presented as a single piece.
> 
> Ski and boot bags weighing more than 50 pounds (23 kg) that contain other items in addition to or in place of appropriate ski equipment will be subject to the applicable overweight checked baggage service charge.
> 
> United is not liable for damage to water ski, snow ski, or snowboard equipment.
> 
> Excess Valuation may not be purchased for water ski, snow ski, or snowboard equipment.


Doesnt mention bag size and I didnt look what it costs for a 2nd bag.


----------



## LA Forever

I've had 2 boards, 2 sets of bindings, 2 pairs of boots, and jackets and pants in a snowboard bag on various Southwest Airlines flights without any problem.


----------



## aircontroller

Ashcampbell! You're right. Darn it! Before I read this I called United again to cross check and this info you posted is correct and confirmed. The lady did mention that as long as you don't stuff it with things that aren't part of the equipment that we're good to go.:cheer::crazy2::wavetowel2::yahoo::bowdown:

I think I'm gonna cry now....:sad1:




Ashcampbell said:


> Check the baggage page and to the right is sport equipment. Should only count as 1 bag as long as it fits their requirements:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt mention bag size and I didnt look what it costs for a 2nd bag.


----------



## aircontroller

As far as a second bag, you would just get charged $100 bucks (I'm going intl) in my case. This is huge for me!!!!!!!:cheer::crazy2::wavetowel2:



Ashcampbell said:


> Check the baggage page and to the right is sport equipment. Should only count as 1 bag as long as it fits their requirements:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt mention bag size and I didnt look what it costs for a 2nd bag.


----------



## Ashcampbell

Happy to help! 

On my trip I could have gotten by with shoving all my snowboard gear in the tube but I was worried about not having enough room in my carry on bag to fit whatever they denied. So I took a checked bag and stuffed it with snack food for the week. It made my backpack that much lighter and I was able to fill my water bag once I cleared the TSA checkpoint. 

I know I felt a ton of worry having never flown with a snowboard and never solo. I've flown 4x round trip now(with this last trip). I cant wait for my next flight with my snowboard. Hopefully regulations wont change between now and then. :O


----------



## cyn223

I just recently came back from a trip to Snowshoe, I flew USAIR. and they considered my board bag as my 2nd bag (so it was 60.00 for 2 checked bags total) I was able to stuff so much into my bag. I also stuff all of my sweaters into my board bag, flying into Dc and flying out of DC they didn't even check the weight of my bag, they just asked what was in it and once I told them it was a snowboard, they put fragile stickers onto my bag & that was that. 

I'm actually amazed how many times I was asked what was in my bag when I go to DC. everyone asked me, the taxi cab driver, the guy carrying my bags, etc. you would think a lot more boarders flew into DCA to get to Snowshoe but I must be mistaken.


----------



## Deep

cyn223 said:


> I just recently came back from a trip to Snowshoe, I flew USAIR. and they considered my board bag as my 2nd bag (so it was 60.00 for 2 checked bags total) I was able to stuff so much into my bag. I also stuff all of my sweaters into my board bag, flying into Dc and flying out of DC they didn't even check the weight of my bag, they just asked what was in it and once I told them it was a snowboard, they put fragile stickers onto my bag & that was that.
> 
> I'm actually amazed how many times I was asked what was in my bag when I go to DC. everyone asked me, the taxi cab driver, the guy carrying my bags, etc. you would think a lot more boarders flew into DCA to get to Snowshoe but I must be mistaken.


I have never heard anyone fly to snowshoe lol ..


----------



## cyn223

Deep said:


> I have never heard anyone fly to snowshoe lol ..


they do when they live in Florida. I flew from Fort Lauderdale to DC to visit my parents (they live there) and then from DC we drove the 4 hours to Snowshoe.


----------



## AgingPunk

just flew from NYC to Denver for XMAS on Delta: $50 got us a stuffed snowboard bag AND a boot bag, backpack carried on. Wish it was free, but $50 for two stuffed bags ain't the worst...or maybe it is


----------



## cyn223

AgingPunk said:


> just flew from NYC to Denver for XMAS on Delta: $50 got us a stuffed snowboard bag AND a boot bag, backpack carried on. Wish it was free, but $50 for two stuffed bags ain't the worst...or maybe it is


not bad, $60.00 I had one checked suitcase & my snowboard bag with all my gear & everything in it on USAir.


----------



## aircontroller

*USA to Spain Roundtrip w/ Snowboard bag feedback*

Ok.

Reporting back. 

To recap, I flew from IAD (Dulles) to AGP (Malaga, Spain).

Everything went by the book!! :hairy:

The one big thing was the importance of *booking with the airline to avoid crazy fees per leg! *

I booked with United for the entire trip. Had I done it through another site like Travelocity and others, I would have had to pay each airline that didn't have the same baggage policy as United. So you're at the mercy of the checkin agent and they don't play around. You either pay up or get out of the way and nobody cares.

For example, on my way to Spain I stopped at Brussels and then went on Swiss Air to Malaga. I didn't have to pick up my luggage for customs (they do it at the end of your leg in the EU it seems like).

On the way back, I went from Malaga to Zurich, and then Zurich to IAD with United. 


On an unrelated note, I flew Swiss Air again from Malaga to Zurich (1 night layover, spent the night) and I stayed at a hotel outside of the airport. *I couldn't leave the bags, I had to take them with me from the airport*

When I started checking with my bags they treated me like I didn't have a connecting flight. Again, should I had not been affiliated with United I would have had to pay per leg.




Ashcampbell said:


> Happy to help!
> 
> On my trip I could have gotten by with shoving all my snowboard gear in the tube but I was worried about not having enough room in my carry on bag to fit whatever they denied. So I took a checked bag and stuffed it with snack food for the week. It made my backpack that much lighter and I was able to fill my water bag once I cleared the TSA checkpoint.
> 
> I know I felt a ton of worry having never flown with a snowboard and never solo. I've flown 4x round trip now(with this last trip). I cant wait for my next flight with my snowboard. Hopefully regulations wont change between now and then. :O


----------



## Mosquitobug

aircontroller said:


> The one big thing was the importance of *booking with the airline to avoid crazy fees per leg! *
> 
> .........
> 
> When I started checking with my bags they treated me like I didn't have a connecting flight. Again, should I had not been affiliated with United I would have had to pay per leg.




This is great info to have! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## persianninja

cyn223 said:


> not bad, $60.00 I had one checked suitcase & my snowboard bag with all my gear & everything in it on USAir.


I'm taking US Airways in a couple weeks.
talking to them on phone. they seem to say I can have 1 snowboard, 1 pair of bindings, 1 pair of boots, and a helmet...
$25 for 2 checked bags (really those 2 snowboard gear bags count as 1 they said). Seems like one bag has the snowboard in it only?, and the other bag has my helmet, boots, binding in it (heh, can I put my regular clothing in it?)?

Some of these snowboard bags for traveling with wheels seem to fit alot of that extra gear?
Will they charge a oversized baggage fee if you try to cram your bindings within the snowboard bag?

One rep from US Airways before seemed confused and said 62" total for length+width+height be4 get charged oversize fees(which is impossible, a snowboard is already 59" length hehe).


Im just trying to maximize how much gear I can bring appropriately, like what bag I can also put my snowboard pants, fleece, outer layer jacket, gloves, visor, tuning gear in.


Heck, to get my cousin a board option, I also want to put another pair of bindings and boots in my carry-on bag .... and try to see if I can sneak in a 2nd snowboard in that checked-in bag (as long as everything weighs < 50lbs ).
Am I pushing it lol?

Any ideas of US Airways real policy? I wonder if i should spring for these Burton bags with wheels... There would probably be alot of wasted space in that bag if I have to put all my other stuff in a 2nd normal baggage (One rep seemed very strict, only snowboard in the 1st checked snowboard bag, gear in 2nd checked bag).


----------



## Ashcampbell

I took them in June. I used a sportstube. It had my board, bindings, boots, snow pants and towels that I wrapped around the board. I was also ready with my reasons why they were in one "bag"

Here's the deal. If the employee is ragging or pissed off at the world they can take it out on you by following their strict guidelines. 

Worst case: Make sure you have the room and weight available in your other checked bag or carry on.


----------



## Soul06

Really does depend on the airline and location. I work for an airline out of JFK (NYC) and at my terminal all we really care about is the weight and size. I pick up some board bags and I can tell there is more than one board in there. Really don't give a damn what yall have in there so long as it isn't dangerous or hazardous (if it is TSA is gonna be all over you ass. Port Authority cops too). You will be charged the second bag fee though.


----------



## vajohn

United officially changed their policy to allow 2 snowboards in one bag under 50 pounds to qualify for standard checked bag fee. I did not care before about taking 2 boards...why should it matter as long as it is under 50 pounds? My last trip out west, I got by with 1 large carry on suitcase, a backpack, and only checked my board bag. I just make sure my board bag is 49 pounds or less to be safe and use a handheld scale to check it. Never had an issue.


----------



## cyn223

persianninja said:


> I'm taking US Airways in a couple weeks.
> talking to them on phone. they seem to say I can have 1 snowboard, 1 pair of bindings, 1 pair of boots, and a helmet...
> $25 for 2 checked bags (really those 2 snowboard gear bags count as 1 they said). Seems like one bag has the snowboard in it only?, and the other bag has my helmet, boots, binding in it (heh, can I put my regular clothing in it?)?
> 
> Some of these snowboard bags for traveling with wheels seem to fit alot of that extra gear?
> Will they charge a oversized baggage fee if you try to cram your bindings within the snowboard bag?
> 
> One rep from US Airways before seemed confused and said 62" total for length+width+height be4 get charged oversize fees(which is impossible, a snowboard is already 59" length hehe).
> 
> 
> Im just trying to maximize how much gear I can bring appropriately, like what bag I can also put my snowboard pants, fleece, outer layer jacket, gloves, visor, tuning gear in.
> 
> 
> Heck, to get my cousin a board option, I also want to put another pair of bindings and boots in my carry-on bag .... and try to see if I can sneak in a 2nd snowboard in that checked-in bag (as long as everything weighs < 50lbs ).
> Am I pushing it lol?
> 
> Any ideas of US Airways real policy? I wonder if i should spring for these Burton bags with wheels... There would probably be alot of wasted space in that bag if I have to put all my other stuff in a 2nd normal baggage (One rep seemed very strict, only snowboard in the 1st checked snowboard bag, gear in 2nd checked bag).


when I checked my snowboard bag, I had ALL OF my gear in the bag including like 5 sweaters. they never even opened the bag to check to see what was in there, I had my goggles, board, bindings, gloves, base/mid layers, etc. I had checked in a suitcase & a snowboard bag.. I didnt hear anything about what to do with a second snowboard bag. quite honestly, when you get to the counter & you're super nice & friendly they dont check your stuff, they've never opened my bags or anything. I also make sure to put fragile stickers on my bags! please let me know what happens! I should also invest in a bag with wheels. its prob going to be my next purchase!


----------



## vajohn

cyn223 said:


> when I checked my snowboard bag, I had ALL OF my gear in the bag including like 5 sweaters. they never even opened the bag to check to see what was in there, I had my goggles, board, bindings, gloves, base/mid layers, etc. I had checked in a suitcase & a snowboard bag.. I didnt hear anything about what to do with a second snowboard bag. quite honestly, when you get to the counter & you're super nice & friendly they dont check your stuff, they've never opened my bags or anything. I also make sure to put fragile stickers on my bags! please let me know what happens! I should also invest in a bag with wheels. its prob going to be my next purchase!


That is hilarious...you actually put fragile stickers on your board bag? I'm sure they were extra careful whey they were throwing your bag around. I usually get to the baggage claim at my local airport just before they start throwing the bags out...and they will sometimes literally just throw the ski and board bags several feet. Some of the airports out west have special conveyors where the bags get stood upright, so it is not really possible for them to just throw the bags in there. 

And definitely invest in nice padded board bag with wheels if you are going to do more traveling. It makes things so much easier, especially when the bag weighs almost 50 pounds.


----------



## persianninja

Ashcampbell said:


> I took them in June. I used a sportstube. It had my board, bindings, boots, snow pants and towels that I wrapped around the board. I was also ready with my reasons why they were in one "bag"
> 
> Here's the deal. If the employee is ragging or pissed off at the world they can take it out on you by following their strict guidelines.
> 
> Worst case: Make sure you have the room and weight available in your other checked bag or carry on.


K thanks, I'll report back as well if they let me though with 2 boards. Just bought the Dakine Low Roller (vs the Burton Wheelie Gig bag seemed a little nicer and cheaper).


----------



## Mosquitobug

vajohn said:


> ... definitely invest in nice padded board bag with wheels if you are going to do more traveling.


I have a rolling board bag, but it doesn't have too much padding. I kept the shipping box of a snowboard, and cut two sections - one to slip over each end of the board. I reinforced the ends of the cardboard pieces with scraps and tape, and I don't think my boards have developed any damage as a result of the airlines ..... Of course, hidden logs and stumps and trees and such are a different matter!


----------



## twoneil

*No problems with Air Canada check-in*

Thought I would share this....

I've flown with Air Canada four times last month with my snowboard bag on a business trip. I didn't have any snowboard in it,,, just banners and all my clothes, shoes... etc.

I wasn't expecting any surprises. I was ready to pay for the full oversized fee of $75. But they passed it through as a regular check-in bag. So I paid only $25.

They don't really check. But I kept it under 50lbs.


----------



## XR4Ti

Was that with a padded roller bag?


----------



## twoneil

XR4Ti said:


> Was that with a padded roller bag?


I have the Dakine Low Roller Wheeled 165cm. It's slightly padded on the back.


----------



## XR4Ti

Thanks, good to know what gets through.


----------



## Maandy

Flew with Emirates last week between Tokyo and Zurich, they allow any number of bags up to 30kg, which meant that I could easily bring my snowboard bag (160cm) packed with gear (board, boots, helmet, wear) and an additional bag (in my case a Nike boston bag filled with clothes and other stuff). They seem to have some size restrictions but no one said anything about my board (and by no one I mean the girl at the Japanese counter and the, highly annoyed, girl at the Zurich counter).


----------



## neni

Maandy said:


> Flew with Emirates last week between Tokyo and Zurich, they allow any number of bags up to 30kg, which meant that I could easily bring my snowboard bag (160cm) packed with gear (board, boots, helmet, wear) and an additional bag (in my case a Nike boston bag filled with clothes and other stuff). They seem to have some size restrictions but no one said anything about my board (and by no one I mean the girl at the Japanese counter and the, highly annoyed, girl at the Zurich counter).


With "allow" you mean without having to pay for the snowboard bag?


----------



## Maandy

Yes I did not purchase any additional bags, just checked-in my snowboard bag with all the gear inside and did not have to pay any additional charges (I was flying economy).


----------



## lanel

Im flying with my board for the first time this winter and wanted to get a Dakine low roller. Will my 158 board fit in the 157 size bag or should I size up?


----------



## aircontroller

Lanel....i have the exact same bag and it can fit a bigger board in it. Trust me.


----------



## mckinnonwg

*Frontier and Southwest*

Anybody have good info or tips on flying with equipment with these two airlines? Heading to Stowe and Keystone this season.


----------



## aircontroller

What airlines?


----------



## vandy16

lol, pretty sure frontier and southwest, like it says!
Southwest you don't really have to know much, basically show up with all your stuff in a snowboard travel bag, make sure it doesn't exceed 50 lbs, and you're good to go. Can also check an additional bag and take a carry-on, all for free

Frontier is a little bit trickier, and you do pay for everything, with the exception of a small personal item. Their fees depend on the rate that you choose for your flight, and you can do alright with them but you want to know exactly what you're gonna be checking and purchase it ahead of time, otherwise you will be charged extra for absolutely everything! Here's a link with some info for frontier...
https://content.flyfrontier.com/travel-information/baggage

if rates and times are similar, I would always go with southwest. good luck!

Rob


----------



## aircontroller

Hey Rob.....says where?


----------



## mckinnonwg

vandy16 said:


> lol, pretty sure frontier and southwest, like it says!
> Southwest you don't really have to know much, basically show up with all your stuff in a snowboard travel bag, make sure it doesn't exceed 50 lbs, and you're good to go. Can also check an additional bag and take a carry-on, all for free
> 
> Frontier is a little bit trickier, and you do pay for everything, with the exception of a small personal item. Their fees depend on the rate that you choose for your flight, and you can do alright with them but you want to know exactly what you're gonna be checking and purchase it ahead of time, otherwise you will be charged extra for absolutely everything! Here's a link with some info for frontier...
> https://content.flyfrontier.com/travel-information/baggage
> 
> if rates and times are similar, I would always go with southwest. good luck!
> 
> Rob


Thanks for your comment. We did split air travel. We are heading out there on southwest and back on Frontier. Does Frontier only allow the snowboard in the bag? How many snowboards could you potentially put in a bag? Thanks for your info!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

mckinnonwg said:


> Thanks for your comment. We did split air travel. We are heading out there on southwest and back on Frontier. Does Frontier only allow the snowboard in the bag? How many snowboards could you potentially put in a bag? Thanks for your info!


it just can't exceed 50lbs otherwise you'll be paying out the ass. It's like an additional $100 or something if it's over 50lbs. 

I've put multiple boards and gear in my snowboard bag without exceeding the 50b limit.


----------



## foobaz

When travelling with Lufthansa, on "Economy Classic" and above, you can take your sports gear for free, in addition to your regular baggage allowance. For snowboarders, that means you can have up to 3 additional bags, as long as they contain 1) a snowboard 2) boots 3) helmet.

Very cool.

PS. They require you to let them know, that you'll be taking "special baggage" at least 24h before the flight.


----------



## a_human

I just wanna share my experience on this incase it ever helps someone out. Because man, I found out the hard way that flying Air Asia fucking blows as far as this topic is concerned. I booked with them due to the fact they were like $100-$200 cheaper than any competition. Seems a logical choice, right? Naaaah.

On the first leg we found out that we would be hit with about a $80AUD surcharge for our oversize bag. Lame, but whatever. On the second leg we found out that we would be hit with a ~$350 surcharge because our bags weren't just oversized, they were "sporting goods". Huh?

We ended up convincing this particular attendant that since we only paid 80 bucks on the first leg, that we were only prepared to pay 80 bucks on this leg too. She played ball with us, which was nice enough.

On the return trip we were hit with the $350 fee again, and this time we couldn't shake it. So this brings our initial ~$150 saving down to by a total $510 loss. When we hit the next transfer, we were asked by the attendant "are these bags sporting goods?" and we said "no, they're just full of clothes and shit." Having learnt this lesson at the previous stop, we were slugged with only the $80 fee instead of the $350 one.

Total losses due to flying budget = Almost $600AUD

On a slightly different note: I've also flown with a snowboard bag via China Southern Airlines and they were both cheap and great - not a single surcharge in sight. Would recommend.


----------



## fathomz

^that sh.. is crazy. were you not able to check "sporting goods" online ahead of the flight? I am doing southwest out and frontier back. both allow no surcharge for oversized sporting good checking. also a boot and a board bag combo only count as one checked bag. i'm gonna try and get away with only using those two bags for everything i bring + one carry-on.


----------



## KirbyCarrillo

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ptisunov

Just had an idea. 

What if you could just enter your snowboarding bag weight and dimensions and get baggage fees/zero fees for each airline flying to your destination/resort? 

To compare airlines and their fees and go with the one most favorable/cheap for snowboarders.


----------



## ptisunov

a_human said:


> On the first leg we found out that we would be hit with about a $80AUD surcharge for our oversize bag. Lame, but whatever. On the second leg we found out that we would be hit with a ~$350 surcharge because our bags weren't just oversized, they were "sporting goods". Huh?


That really sucks, I can imagine how I would feel in such circumstances. If flight booking sites showed all fees upfront and let you enter your bag dimensions to let you know how much you'll pay for luggage that would not have happened?


----------



## Craig64

Flown China Airlines: Australia to Hokkaido...., Snowboard free.:snowboard4::thumbsup:

Flown ANA Airlines: Australia to Hokkaido...., Snowboard free.:snowboard4::thumbsup:

Friend has flown Qantas Airlines Australia to Tokyo...., Snowboard free.:snowboard4::thumbsup:


----------

